# Looking for ERATO STE 60018 - REDEL RETYI PIERLOT - BACH concertos



## daanhaeyen (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, my mother has this on an EP, scratched and all, and I wonder if anyone has a good digital copy of this. Willing to pay for it.

Thanks, Daan


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

daanhaeyen said:


> Hi, my mother has this on an EP, scratched and all, and I wonder if anyone has a good digital copy of this. Willing to pay for it.
> 
> Thanks, Daan


I have the Brandenburg Concertos as lossless music files, if you want I will email you a link to download them.

Oh sorry, I just checked and I can see that you're looking for other concertos, unfortunately I can't delete the post.


----------



## daanhaeyen (Aug 15, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I have the Brandenburg Concertos as lossless music files, if you want I will email you a link to download them.
> 
> Oh sorry, I just checked and I can see that you're looking for other concertos, unfortunately I can't delete the post.


Ok, no problem. Thanks.


----------

